# WMV-Profile ändern/erstellen ?



## Army Man (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin jetzt schon den halben Tag auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit, die in Windows voreingestellten "Windows Media Video"-Profile zu verändern, bzw. selbst welche zu erstellen. 
Ich spreche von diesen Profilen, die da zum Beispiel heißen: "Windows Media 8 Best Quality based VBR for Broadband", die man zur Auswahl hat, wenn man ein Video exportieren möchte.

Mir geht es darum, dass ich ab und zu Videos von meiner Digicam unkompliziert in das WMV-Format konvertieren möchte. Ein Programm, dass das für mich erledigt, habe ich bereits, nur finde ich diese ganzen WMV-Profile ziemlich ungenügend (unter anderem, weil die Ausgabe-Datei nie in der Original-Auflösung ist).

Weiß jemand Rat und kann mir weiterhelfen ?
Ich komm hier alleine nämlich nicht mehr weiter...

Gruß Army Man

PS.: Bitte seht von Antworten "nimm doch mpeg" ab - ich weiß schon was ich tue


----------



## chmee (20. Mai 2006)

Wenn Du den WM-Encoder d-lädst, sollte dort eigentlich ein Profile-Editor dabei sein.

Abh. vom benutzten Programm muß man dieses Profil dort noch imprtieren.
Suchen nach *.prx

mfg chmee


----------



## Army Man (20. Mai 2006)

Den Media Encoder kenne ich und habe den auch auf meiner Platte - zugehöriger Editor ist mir auch bekannt.
Leider unterstützt mein Programm (Videozilla) den Import von diesen prx-Dateien nicht (auch ein 2. Programm, welches ich getestet habe, kann dies nicht)

Gruß Army Man


----------



## chmee (20. Mai 2006)

Ich möchte mir Videozilla jetzt nicht installieren, aber ich denke, dass die
Profile irgendwo in einer Datei ( ini oä ) oder in einem Ordner gespeichert
sind.

Also erstellst Du Dir Dein Profil im Profile Editor und kopierst in dann dort hin.

mfg chmee


----------



## Army Man (21. Mai 2006)

Ja, nach so einer Datei habe ich auch schon gesucht, aber ich kann nichts dergleichen finden.
Habe auch schon in den "Anwendungsdaten" nachgeschaut, ob da evtl. was abgespeichert ist - nichts.

Das einzige, was ich finden konnte waren die Real-Media-Profile, jedes einzeln als Datei abgespeichert, mit dem Editor zu öffnen und veränderbar - aber leider nur für die RealPlayer-Dateien.

Kann es nicht sein, dass diese Profile irgendwo in Windows verankert/abgespeichert sind ?

Gruß Army Man

PS.: Sollte es ein Programm geben, dass das unterstützt, zögert nicht mich aufzuklären 
Videozilla interessiert mich hauptsächlich wegen des "Konvertieren zu" im Kontext-Menü - soll eben einfach und schnell sein.


----------



## Army Man (24. Mai 2006)

Gibt es denn niemanden, der mir bei meinem Problem behilflich sein kann ?


----------

